# Calci Worms - a waste of time?



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

After reading about how great these were, I tried calci-worms recently for several different geckos and other herps and wondered what other peeps experience was of these?
I found that nearly ALL of my geckos refused to eat them, despite them being incredibly wriggly and enticing, only one fat-tail ate some then refused to eat anymore. Out of 50+ geckos, one taker wasn't a great result.
Pygmy chameleons did seem to like them though.
As these are essentially maggots (ie the larvae of flies) I wonder then if this is why my reps won't touch them.
I was also a bit concerned about what would happen to any of the larvae should they escape, either into the viv or house, it's bad enough having loose crickets running round, the occasional locust and the odd black beetle that comes with crickets buzz-bombing me, but soldier flies buzzing round the house??? Not keen on that!:lol2:
So, has anyone else tried these, and what was the outcome of feeding any any escapees?
Cheers
MariaW


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I tried them on my lot once: not one gecko (out of 40+) would touch the things. From what I've heard since, quite a few gecko keepers seem to have had a similar experience. 

I'm afraid I can't help on the escapee issue though, as none of them succeeded in making a bid for freedom.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I tried them on my beardies and berber skink and none of them were keen. They maybe tried a couple and then refused anymore.
I ended up feeding them to my chickens, who loved them.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I bought some and neither my leos or yemen would look at them.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Useless as a livefood but the flies look pretty awesome. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

my beardy loves them! i can literally put the open tub in his viv and he would happily eat the whole lot lol


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried them a few years ago when they first become available, out of 160+ geckos of 30+ species, not one ate them.
Total waste of money IMHO


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Beardie and leos turned there nose up at these... the beardie ate a few actually but then refused them again which is not like her to refuse live food.
Will not be buying again.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They're not even full of calcium unless you get official Calci Worms direct from the breeder.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> They're not even full of calcium unless you get official Calci Worms direct from the breeder.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Could you clarify this? I'd be really interested to know how/ why this is


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

20 of my beardies cba with them... waste of time tbh :/


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

wasts of money in my eyes as none of mine liked them. dont know how true this is either but somebody told me they are raised with human urine???

http://www.windward.org/notes/notes66/walt66-7.htm

just found this so apparently i wasnt too wrong raising them on crap...no wonder nothing likes them ha

be sure to wash your hands lol


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree they're a waste of time and nothing I have is interested in them.

I had them for a week then threw them in the bin as they really smell!


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I got a box of 500 and Spike went nuts for them, scoffed the lot in under a week, same with 2nd box however box number 3 has been stinking out my utility room for 3 weeks now and he won't even look at them! (I've not been feeding him calci grubs exclusively though, just added them as part of his normal diet, but he'd eat between 50-100 for desert most days)

As for the flys, I've had a couple in the past few days and they're tiny! Of all the livefood I've had escape these are the least offensive but alas I won't be buying them for a good long while. Good to know chickens like them though, i'll be sending them round to my nieces house tomorrow!


----------

